# 10000 members, MIKE!!!



## DDT

This community is a blast!
THANKS MIKE !!!

DDT


----------



## Cath.S.

Géant!   
Vive WR! Vive vous! Vive nous!


----------



## Artrella

LO ESTÁS HACIENDO MUY BIEN MIKE.... TE FELICITO!!!   ​


----------



## lauranazario

It is certainly an honor to be part of this organization and this online community!

LauraN.


----------



## te gato

THANK YOU MIKE!!!!


                    fOR LETTING ME BE A PART OF THE FAMILY.
                       AND WHAT A GREAT FAMILY IT IS.!!!


TE GATO


----------



## Dalian

I'm proud to be a member of WR~


----------



## supercrom

*Congratulations! **



**/ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


**¡Felicitaciones!*​ *
Este foro es todo un éxito y está en camino de volverse un gran punto de referencia para todo interesado en otras lenguas...

This forum is a real success, it is becoming a reference for anyone interested in languages...*






 Tienes más chamba, Mike






  You've got a lot of work, Mike.

*CROM*​ 
  P.S. Ojalá que no se sobrecarge el servidor.

  P.S. I wish you didn't have problems with the server.


----------



## Lancel0t

Thank you so much Sir Mike for giving creating this site. We are so proud to be a member of this Forum.  Congratulations also for having a successful forum.


----------



## Nsonia

je suis encore plus contente d'avoir découvert ce forum!!!


----------



## walnut

Proud to be one of the 10 000!    Walnut


----------



## alc112

Felicitaciones Mike
Vamos por los 20.000 usuarios ahora


----------



## VenusEnvy

Thank you all for being part of this community with me!


----------



## ITA

FELICIDADES MIKE!!!!


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

http://www.geocities.com/Broadway/Stage/3487/crowd.jpghttp://images.google.es/imgres?imgu...&hl=es&lr=&rls=GGLD,GGLD:2004-45,GGLD:es&sa=N
Diez mil, Ten thousend, dix mille, deu mil, dieci milla....


----------



## Leopold

Congratulations, Mike. 

L.


----------



## abc

*WR is a GREAT community!!!*

**


----------



## ~PiCHi~

*Great Forum, the nicest people, Thanx Mike!*


----------



## zebedee

Congratulations, Mike.
You've made 10,000 people happy!
And to think this wonderful microcosmos we've all come to love started out as a dictionary site!


----------



## conniefranco

In Spite Of The Fact That I´m A Brand New Member I Found This Forum Very Helpful.

Tanks A Lot And Congratulations


----------



## aigle491

In Russian~~spaciba


----------



## ayed

إنني فخور بكوني عضواً في هذا المنتدى الرائع

I am proud of being a member of this great forum 
 
Ayed


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks everyone! You are the the ones who make this forum so good. I just provide the space...

Hey, in the future, somebody send me a PM to tel me know about these threads. I don't visit this forum too much. 

Mike


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks Mike!

Remember back in the dark ages...last summer, when there were a few hundred members, about two dozen active?  

Now that the baseball players are, so they say, no longer using steroids, perhaps there will be an adquate supply for the servers

Un abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## Whodunit

I'm also very, very, very proud to be here.



			
				mkellogg said:
			
		

> You are the the ones who make this forum so good. I just provide the space...



But what would the forum be without such a great administrator?


----------

